# Skill assessment info for Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312)??



## fahad.d (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello All,

I have a bachelors degree in *Telecommunication Engineering* and i am preparing to apply for Skills assessment to Engineers Australia under Telecommunication Engineer (263311) or Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312). The description for these two jobs as provided on visa bureau is identical and briefly it is something like.

-Designs and develops telecommunications systems, devices and products.

-planning, designing, building, configuring and commissioning telecommunications devices, networks and systems, such as voice, radio, two-way, data, microwave, satellite and digital data systems.

I cant post the link yet but the job descriptions can be found on visa bureau website.

What i am worried about is that my job title is (Datacom Engineer) my experience is mainly in layer-3 routing, configuration, maintenance, trouble shooting etc of routers, and somewhat about fiber and microwave links which someone suggested is more towards computer networks and system engineer (263111) rather than telecom.

My question is those who have been in a similar situation or those currently going through it, 
Will my experience be considered under either telecom or telecom network engineer?? 

As from where i am standing it does involve planing, designing, configuring and maintaining telecommunication devices.

Help will be highly appreciated

Cheers....


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

1.It will be considered as Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312) provided your majority of duties are matching.

2.It will be advisable to go for Engineers Australia assessment.

3.Your Job title is not important but your relevant duties and responsibility.


----------



## fahad.d (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you manomegh.....is visa bureau the right place to be looking at job definitions? or is there some other website for it??


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

You can visit ANZSCO also.


----------



## fahad.d (Aug 28, 2015)

*which occupation is more relevant ?*



manomegh said:


> You can visit ANZSCO also.


Hello Manomegh.....I checked out the descriptions on ANZSCO for *Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312) and Computer Networks and System Engineer (263111)* and i must say that if i point out the specifics my current job as a *DATACOM ENGINEER* tilts a bit more towards *computer networks and system engineer (263111)* but that to even partially as i am not involved in servers or workstations, it can be considered under *telecommunications network engineer (263312)* under a very broad definition, basically i am working for what you can say is a dedicated *Internet Service Provider*.

my questions is....whether the assessment process is dependent more on your work experience or the contents of you degrees???? given below are my degree titles and relevant course units excluding the humanities, language & Economic courses.

1-*Bachelors in TELECOMMUNICATION ENGINEERING(Hons)*.

-Introduction to computer science
-calculus 1
-physics 1
-object oriented programming
-basic electrical engineering
-calculus 2
-physics 2
-computer logic design
-electronics 1
-circuit analysis
-computer organization and architecture
-electronics 2
-linear algebra
-probability & random processes
-signals & systems
-data structure & algorithms
-MV calculus
-Electromagnetic theory
-analogue communications
-microprocessor interfacing & programming
-data communication & networking
-operating systems
-feedback control systems-
-digital communications
-wireless & mobile communication
-Telecommunication systems
-wave propagation and antennas
-digital signal processing
-fiber optic communication
-satellite communication
-telecom transmission& switching
-microwave engineering
-Project was "Antenna tower control system through DTMF

2- *Maters of Electronic Engineering (From Australia)...one year coursework*

-Optical Networks
-Personal Mobile Communication
-Telecommunications system engineering
-antennas and propagation
-communication networks
-telecommunication design project

Based on the above information i ask all those who have been through it before me whether being assessed as a *Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)* is more relevant for me based at-least based on the course contents.

Or is there a possibility that i can be assessed as a *computer networks and system engineer (263111)* even though my degree titles and course units might deviate from it...

Help will be highly appreciated...cheers


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Your total work exp in years?


----------



## fahad.d (Aug 28, 2015)

manomegh said:


> Your total work exp in years?


4 plus


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Please check the assessment criterion at ACS website. Then you will realize Engineers Australia is best suited for you.


----------



## fahad.d (Aug 28, 2015)

manomegh said:


> Please check the assessment criterion at ACS website. Then you will realize Engineers Australia is best suited for you.


I did and i cant say anything for certain, they need atleast 65% of your qualifications to be inline with the ANZSCO occupation list and according to my judgement which might be more or less i am 55 %.

anyway thanks a lot manomegh


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

I am also in a bit of Dilemma regarding the Skill Assessment.
However, I have already lodged the application for MSA in Telecommunication Engineer.


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Guys.. Can you please share your roles and responsibilities...? Thanks in advance..  Cheers...


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

I would appreciate if someone could send me CDR for Telecommunication Engineer(263311). Kindly PM me.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Anyone applying for Skill Assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) ?


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

lalitmukhi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone applying for Skill Assessment for Telecommunication Network
> 
> Engineer(263312) ?


Yes I have


----------

